# Rhinestone software for the Graphtec CE 5000-60



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

I know that the I-DesignR CE will work with the cutter and the Funtime will not support the CE. What other rhinestone software under $350 will support the CE ?


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: Rhinestone software for the CE 5000-60*

Check the threads here for the FunTime 2010/WinPC Sign. There are lots of cutters supported by at least the WinPC sign version I believe.


----------



## baddjun1 (Aug 5, 2009)

Although it is $399, above the ceiling you quoted, ACS Design Studio is worthy of consideration. It comes with more features than IDesignR. Klic-N-Kut.com: ACS Design Studiohttp://www.scrapbookdiecutter.com/mm5/merchant.mvc


----------



## Twanabee (Sep 14, 2009)

Teach....that looks good as far as features go. I will have to look at it a little more. Do you (or anyone else on here) ues it ? Let me know some reviews.


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

There's a very extensive thread here on the forum about the ACS products, both by those that use them and those that sell them. Do a quick search and it should come up.


----------



## plan b (Feb 21, 2007)

Funtime pro supports the ce-5000-40 driver in it and if I am not mistaken the ce5000-60 driver should be the same..


----------



## ashamutt (Feb 22, 2008)

Twanabee said:


> I know that the I-DesignR CE will work with the cutter and the Funtime will not support the CE. What other rhinestone software under $350 will support the CE ?


 
My Graphtec CE-5000 *60 *works fine with the FuntimeDeluxe 2010 software.


----------



## BML Builder (Jul 8, 2008)

Here are a few different threads that tell you more about the ACS software. I have the ACS software and so do a lot of other people on the forum. It is a good software and does work well with several cutters. Funtime is another good software and there are several different users that use it also. I do believe that the Funtime software is more limited on the different cutters that it has drivers for but the same company makes the winpcsign software that is a little bit more expensive but has more drivers for more cutters. Hope these help.

ACS software and what it can do
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t105195.html

ACS and KNK softwares and the differences
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t93093.html

Videos for ACS software
http://www.t-shirtforums.com/rhinestone-decoration/t119512.html


----------



## SandyMcC (Jul 23, 2009)

After reorganizing my site, those links are no longer valid. Here's a single link to view the various videos for rhinestone designing and rhinestone simulations:

Rhinestone Designing in KNK and ACS Studio


----------



## wwpro (Apr 9, 2009)

I JUST bought Funtime Deluxe PRO, few minutes ago. Is the most affordable solution I've found to design templates, and I have a Graphtec CE3000-60 which is not supported in theory, but I don't care since I plan to design on Funtime and export to flexi and cut from there.

It works even better if you have in mind to upgrade your cutter in the future and have no idea what you're gonna get. With that I mean it should be used as a standalone design software, and you should cut with your everyday cutting software. Hope it makes sense 

EDIT: Here's the place with the best price I've found http://www.rhinestonedesignz.com/Software/RA-00001-Funtime-Deluxe-Pro-2010.html


----------

